# Venison Italian sausage



## 73saint (Feb 14, 2021)

Week two of the post season processing is in the books.  I now have just short of 50lbs of burger and 20lbs of Italian sausage links. 
Italian sausage is a staple here, so I had to have a decent amount of it before I started my specialty meats.  This time I used the two guys and a cooler recipe, only I replaced the water with Chianti and I added fresh garlic and fresh parsley as well (

 indaswamp
 your ratio recommendations on that were perfect.  1/4 cup fresh parsley and a toe (or 2) of fresh garlic per 2lbs of meat.  I also swapped the cayenne for Calabrian peppers. Next time I’ll add a tad more bc the heat is there but not by much (which is really fine for this application). 
So here we go, Friday I pulled my venison and pork shoulder.   I went with about 50/50 and knew it was gonna be a little on the leaner side.  But surprisingly the moisture and texture were just right for me. 








no picture of the pork but here’s my venison.















I toasted half of the fennel seeds and ground half of those so I have a conglomeration of untoasted, toasted, whole and ground fennel. Made the seasoning blend the night before so on grind day I could get to work.








Time to mince garlic and finely chop some parsley.





I went with the 10mm grind to start, then added my seasoning and reground with the 4.5mm plate. Cleaned up and saved the stuffing for the next day. Smell in the house was intoxicating.





The fry test.  The wife says “do NOT change a thing.”  It was pretty good!




















All done and I’ve got 18 packs of heavenly goodness should last us a little while.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks great . Italian is a staple here too . It goes fast . Nice work .


----------



## 73saint (Feb 14, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . Italian is a staple here too . It goes fast . Nice work .


Thanks chop, check out the two guys recipe.  It’s simple and I’m really happy with the flavor.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 14, 2021)

73saint said:


> check out the two guys recipe.


I'll do that . Italian is one that I do from scratch . My son bought me Italian herb and cheese from sausage maker . My gosh it's good . Might be hard to change , lol .


----------



## 73saint (Feb 14, 2021)

Ooh that sounds good!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks really good! Some nice looking links! Bet if I tried that I would be eating lots of patties instead of links

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2021)

Great Looking Sausage, Saint!!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice looking sausage .
Did a 15# batch early in the week using A.C. Legg  Mild Italian. 
Was 1st time using and was quite satisfied.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 14, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks really good! Some nice looking links! Bet if I tried that I would be eating lots of patties instead of links
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan!  We end up taking a lot out of the links anyway. Lol, I should just pack some loose meat too. 


Bearcarver said:


> Great Looking Sausage, Saint!!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!


Winterrider said:


> Nice looking sausage .
> Did a 15# batch early in the week using A.C. Legg  Mild Italian.
> Was 1st time using and was quite satisfied.


Thanks, yeah every A.C. Legg blend that I have tried has been excellent.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 14, 2021)

Man looks great!! One of these days I’ll clear some time to do my first batch.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 14, 2021)

Your links look excellent Saint! I stopped trying to mix my own seasoning about 15 years back. I make wild hog, venison, and porkbutt sausage in 25 pound batches using the 260-B mix from PS Seasonings, add a 750 bottle of decent cab and chop up a knob of garlic, it's my staple. RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 14, 2021)

That looks amazing as usual bud


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 14, 2021)

73saint said:


> Week two of the post season processing is in the books.  I now have just short of 50lbs of burger and 20lbs of Italian sausage links.
> Italian sausage is a staple here, so I had to have a decent amount of it before I started my specialty meats.  This time I used the two guys and a cooler recipe, only I replaced the water with Chianti and I added fresh garlic and fresh parsley as well (
> 
> indaswamp
> ...


Man that looks good.  Making sausage on my retirement list!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks fantastic


----------

